# Restoring my NX



## A10ashus1 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm new here, so I apologize for my ignorance. I love my 1988 Pulsar NX, and am looking to spruce up, give it a much needed face lift ... does anyone know of any place that offers parts for this model? The pick and pull is not exactly overflowing with this year model (which I take as a good thing, all things considered!) It's mostly cosmetics such as weather stripping, the lock for the glove box and the such. I'm actually going to attempt to reupholster the doors and top myself, so it's mostly the incidentals I'm struggling to find. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Believe it or not, there are still a lot of parts available from Nissan. Use a website like Nissan Parts | Online Nissan OEM Parts and Accessories to check out what's available and how much as they use factory parts diagrams. For purchasing parts, I find 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store to have the best prices. A large number of the mechanical parts (brakes, water pumps, suspension parts, etc.) can be found on the aftermarket. I use RockAuto Auto Parts for those parts.


----------

